# Bed and Breakfast



## sam1978

Sorry to trouble you! I'd need to know how "Bed and Breakfast" is  in Portuguese! I found "Pousada" in a dictionary. Is this right? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Outsider

I might translate _pousada_ as "inn". Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Berri00

Bed = Cama
Breakfast = Pequeno-almoço (literally small-lunch)

Pousada de juventude is a Youth Hostel. Other words for inn might be hospedaria, albergaria, estalagem.


----------



## andre luis

Talvez no dicionário a palavra pudesse ser "diária",pois em alguns hotéis ela inclui o café da manhã.


----------



## Benvindo

In think a good translation could be _"pernoite e café da manhã"_, though I don't know if this would be used in Portuguese Portuguese; maybe it's Brazilian usage.


----------



## Berri00

Benvindo said:


> In think a good translation could be _"pernoite e café da manhã"_, though I don't know if this would be used in Portuguese Portuguese; maybe it's Brazilian usage.


Yes is absolutely correct  and in portuguese from Portugal we say "pernoita e café-da-manhã". Your translation is the most accurate.


----------



## andre luis

Ou ainda,hospedagem com café da manhã.
O GLOBO ON - Boa viagem-


----------



## sam1978

Thank you very much everybody. Maybe in Portuguese you use also the English expression "Bed and breakfast" without translation, do you?


----------



## Berri00

Tourism makes it use it but it isn't a portuguese expression.


----------



## sam1978

Thank you very much, Berri00... Do you think is more common "Bed and Breakfast" or the other Portuguese words you suggested me? Thank you again in advance!


----------



## Berri00

Because everyone will see that you're a tourist if you say "quarto e pequeno-almoço" they will understand what you want. Although "pernoita e café-da-manhã" is the most accurate translation nobody use it here in Portugal. Just say "quarto e pequeno-almoço"
 and you will be understood.


----------



## sam1978

Ok, thank you again, Berri00


----------



## Vanda

Yes, Sam, here  we have some Bed and Breakfast, without translation, but they are not well known as that yet. For the style of B&B we have pousadas.


----------



## sam1978

Thanks also to Vanda!


----------



## ramonflores

Be careful with the Portuguese pousadas. Some time ago they were humble hotels, but nowadays  the Pousadas de Portugal are luxury hotels, most of them in historical buildings.

I can not make links, but a quick search in google will drive you to the site of Pousadas de Portugal, and you can see what pousada means nowadays.


----------



## Perception

Olá a todos! 
Ora cá está uma expressão para a qual não é fácil encontrar equivalente! 

Em Inglês, um B&B é:

A hotel or other hostelry that offers a room for the night and a morning meal at an inclusive price.  For example, *Staying at a bed and breakfast meant never having to plan morning meals*.  This term and the practice originated in Britain and have become widespread.  [Early 1900s] 

Vejamos, até agora sugeriu-se como tradução:

"com quarto e pequeno-almoço"
"pernoita e café-da-manhã"

Estas expressões não se usam em português de Portugal. E isto por uma razão muito simples: parte-se do princípio que todos os hotéis têm cama e pequeno-almoço  Diz-se, por exemplo, quando se vende uma estadia, se esta é com pequeno-almoço incluído ou qual o valor extra a pagar. 
Na linguagem da hotelaria faz-se ainda uma distinção entre estadia com meia-pensão (com direito a pequeno-almoço e almoço) ou pensão completa (com direito a todas as refeições).   

Em suma, nem sempre uma expressão existente numa determinada língua tem um equivalente na outra. Neste caso, não tem. Não existem hotéis "cama e pequeno-almoço" em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, a expressão que se usa para 'bed and breakfast' é 'alojamento e pequeno-almoço' (APA). A minha experiência diz-me, contudo, que a expressão inglesa, sem tradução, é quase tão frequentemente usada como a portuguesa.


----------



## Perception

It's true that APA (Alojamento e Pequeno-almoço) means Bed and Breakfast but there are no hotels APA. APA it's a  lodging regim, like MP (meia-pensão). 

A Bed & Breakfast hotel is a place that provides this ammenities. The dictionary gives the definition: 

bed-and-break·fast                      (bed ənd brek*′*fəst)                 
adjective
 designating or of accommodations, as in a hotel or private home, in which breakfast is provided as part of the price

noun
 an establishment featuring such accommodations


In portuguese, we don't have the expression Hotel APA. That is, APA does not designate an establishment featuring such accommodations. But, of course, one can use the expression: "alojamento com pequeno-almoço" to define the type of ammenities the guest receives.


----------



## Carfer

Perception said:


> It's true that APA (Alojamento e Pequeno-almoço) means Bed and Breakfast but there are no hotels APA. APA it's a lodging regim, like MP (meia-pensão).
> 
> AIn portuguese, we don't have the expression Hotel APA. That is, APA does not designate an establishment featuring such accommodations. But, of course, one can use the expression: "alojamento com pequeno-almoço" to define the type of ammenities the guest receives.


 
Perception tem obviamente razão. Tomei a expressão isoladamente, sem me aperceber de que estava a ser usada para qualificar um tipo de hotel.


----------

